

Ask HN: How to target iOS app developers? - alecsmart1

We are trying to target iOS app developers for a new demo video service that we&#x27;ve launched - demoninja.com. Am wondering if anyone can suggest where I should buy ads which would help target app creators?
======
benologist
TouchArcade.com have a big forum, mostly players but lots of game developers
too. Reddit's /r/gamedev, and it probably has an app counterpart somewhere,
advertising's cheap if you can't reach them naturally.

------
thelogos
I would definitely be interested in this kind of the service if you use more
special effects in production.

~~~
alecsmart1
Sure, please send us an email at hello@demoninja.com and we will help you our.

